# Shimano Ultegra 10000 XSA für 84,99€



## TEAM-F.P.Lübeck (31. Januar 2008)

*SHIMANO ULTEGRA 10000 XSA......*
*...die Brandungsrolle schlecht hin.*

** 4+1 Kugellager*
** Alu.-Ersatzspule*
**Zwei-Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem*
**Schnurfassung 0,40mm/300m*


*bei uns nur am 2. Februar 2008 für: *
*84,99€*
*Kein Versand möglich.*
*Verkauf nur im Ladenlokal Lübeck*
*Angebot nur solange Vorrat reicht*


*Unser "SalzwasserFest" am 2.2.08 nicht vergessen und eine Gratis-Angelrolle im WERT von 39,95€ ab einen Einkaufswert von 50.-€ mitnehmen!!!!*
_*Mehr Info und Hammerangebote findet Ihr hier: "Salzwasser-fest" und hier :*_
_*http://www.fishermans-partner.de/aktuell.htm*_


----------

